# Question on filling out ancestry visa



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Hi

I have begun the process of filling in my online application for my ancestry visa. Since I have 4 to do, I figure I will start now since it will let me pause the application and save it for a week so this way I will get the bulk of them completed and once the birth certificates and marriage certificates arrive from the UK (any day now) I can fully complete the applications.

So just getting started here and one of the first things it asks me is how long do I intend to stay in the UK...well we want to settle but it is possible we won't...depends how things go. So would it be ok to put between 1-5 yrs or longer?

And then it asks the date we will arrive in the UK which is easy but it wants me to input a date we will leave the UK...I have no idea on a date so what am I supposed to put?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> Hi
> 
> I have begun the process of filling in my online application for my ancestry visa. Since I have 4 to do, I figure I will start now since it will let me pause the application and save it for a week so this way I will get the bulk of them completed and once the birth certificates and marriage certificates arrive from the UK (any day now) I can fully complete the applications.
> 
> ...


Since the visa is valid for 5 years, just put 5 years (you are not obliged to stay that long if you change your plan).


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Thanks...another thing it asks me is for the name of my spouse/partner...well I listed us as separated as we are not officially divorced yet...so do I really have to list him as spouse/partner? Or should I go back and change it to divorced since it is in the process of going through?


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

I see another question it asks me....it wants to know how much of my monthly income is used to support my family members/dependants....should I say 100%? I mean all of my income is used for myself and the kids...or do I say 80% on them and 20% on me? Not sure what they are looking for exactly here...and will it be a mark against me that my monthly income is made up of spousal support/child support and child tax credit? I am hoping my savings will make it ok.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

It also asks where I will be staying and I clicked "other" but then it wants details of where I am staying, name of the place, etc but I do not have that yet. We either will be housesitting (applying for housesitting positions now) or we will be doing long term cottage rentals in various areas and I have not determined that either as of yet...would it be better to just click the box for "hotel" and list the hotel we will be staying at our first night near Gatwick?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> I see another question it asks me....it wants to know how much of my monthly income is used to support my family members/dependants....should I say 100%? I mean all of my income is used for myself and the kids...or do I say 80% on them and 20% on me? Not sure what they are looking for exactly here...and will it be a mark against me that my monthly income is made up of spousal support/child support and child tax credit? I am hoping my savings will make it ok.


Still put your spouse's name but explain you are separated and he isn't travelling to UK with you.
Financial requirement is pretty generous for ancestry visa so juat state 80%. No need to explain the source of your income.
Yes, hotel name will be fine.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Joppa, you have all the answers and make this so much easier! Cheers!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> Thanks Joppa, you have all the answers and make this so much easier! Cheers!


Attach a note/letter explaining some of the details, like where you hope to settle eventually etc. Ancestry visa requires you are willing and able to work, so put down your plans for employment.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Working on my children's visa forms now...what do I do since my child's name will not fit in the space where it says full name as it appears on the passport...should I leave out one of his middle names? Or just put initials? Or run the first and middle names together without spaces?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> Working on my children's visa forms now...what do I do since my child's name will not fit in the space where it says full name as it appears on the passport...should I leave out one of his middle names? Or just put initials? Or run the first and middle names together without spaces?


Initials for middle names and attach a note.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

thanks...added that info to my lengthy letter I am preparing to send in with all my documents.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> thanks...added that info to my lengthy letter I am preparing to send in with all my documents.


Make cross references to actual questions on the form, for example in the margins.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

I am also wondering about the section where they ask about my income...I have stated my income is made up of child support and child tax credit each month...do you think I need to attach proof of these ongoing payments?

Because on my bank statement I could just highlight the transactions showing the regular deposits of child support...my child tax credit goes into my mum's account though so I would need to request a letter from that government department which could take some time...they send out a statement once a year and silly me, I did not keep the 2011 statement!


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Really hoping someone can help...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> I am also wondering about the section where they ask about my income...I have stated my income is made up of child support and child tax credit each month...do you think I need to attach proof of these ongoing payments?
> 
> Because on my bank statement I could just highlight the transactions showing the regular deposits of child support...my child tax credit goes into my mum's account though so I would need to request a letter from that government department which could take some time...they send out a statement once a year and silly me, I did not keep the 2011 statement!


Don't worry too much about financial aspects your application, as ancestry visa is different from family settlement visas most posts are concerned with. Provided you express willingness and ability to work (this is important, despite having to arrange childcare in your case) and you have some money to start off with, visa should be issued. Ancestry visas are routinely given to young 18-25 year olds with much more than one-way plane ticket and a few thousand pounds in savings. You have dependants so you need to show more. Will your child support and tax credit continue after moving to UK? Then provide sone evidence.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Yes the child support and the tax credit will continue after moving to the UK...just unsure how to provide proof of that as the government help line says they do not issue letters to state that...but looking into it. Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Well I have officially submitted my applications for all 4 of us...took me from 1130am until 2pm online to do them all, credit card processed for each one totally $1836 Canadian dollars, and I am booked in for all 4 of us next Weds May 30th in Vancouver for biometrics!! Celebrating all my hard work and efforts with fish and chip dinner for all of us!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

travelspice said:


> Well I have officially submitted my applications for all 4 of us...took me from 1130am until 2pm online to do them all, credit card processed for each one totally $1836 Canadian dollars, and I am booked in for all 4 of us next Weds May 30th in Vancouver for biometrics!! Celebrating all my hard work and efforts with fish and chip dinner for all of us!


Well, that must be a huge 'whew' that you were able to get all the biometrics appointments on the same day! How did you do it, were you able to use the pop-up on each app to book?


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Hi
The biometrics booking screen offered us appointments all in a row as I did each application under their "linked applications" screen...each day had a list of available appointments so I went with 1145, 1215, 1230 and 1245 on Weds. Hopefully they will just group us all together and we will get through it faster though.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

travelspice said:


> Hi
> The biometrics booking screen offered us appointments all in a row as I did each application under their "linked applications" screen...each day had a list of available appointments so I went with 1145, 1215, 1230 and 1245 on Weds. Hopefully they will just group us all together and we will get through it faster though.


Oh, very cool, TravelSpice! 

Great info to share on the forum, too, for those coming along behind you applying from Canada with multiple applications in a family-thank-you!


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Yes I hope it helps someone else too!


----------

